# CRS tank disaster arrg



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

I have had shrimp crawling out of the tank and shrimp dead and have had strange substance on the water since I started the tank the tank was set up with fluval ebi substrate and left to cycle for three weeks while I was on vacation noticed a strange smell coming from the water when I got back 50 % water change put in 2 white clouds and two ammanos left for another three weeks with 10% water changes weekly planted fully changed the filter and stated using filter floss with my mini elite submersible filter also using the filter to agitate the surface of the water for oxygen could this be the problem ? I got a brand new filter still strange substance on the top of the water looks like oil but when you touch it it doent look like oil now three months in and lost most of the shrimp 6 crs 2 ammano and the ammanos lived in a frog tank for a year before this with out problems plus I have spot algie on all the plants ahh thinking about c02 and EI dosing but that still wont save my shrimp man really don't want to tear this down fubar fubar


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your CRS. I heard a few stories that all the shrimps died after coming back from vacation.

Very strange. You would think the tank would be more established and your shrimps should be all right since you don't need to feed shrimps too much, they just eat algae.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok problem fixed mini elite submersible filter leaks oil had two same problem ? what a peace of .


----------

